# Advice Needed For Novice (and Then Some!)



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello everyone,

First off let me say that I am new to watch collecting and have enjoyed the RLT forums (both for advice and fun) thanks...










I am saving towards an O&W (mechanical I know) but have seen these quartz jobbies on eBay - 150149962065

I have checked out the web site and as a novice am none the wiser. Can anyone advice as to there products i.e. pucker or bollocks!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome mate ,i would buy one through this forum not ebay for peace of mind,If your shelling out your good hard earned money be careful-nice one Tony


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Tony,

Thanks for those wise words. I was looking at the eBay watches as an addition to the O&W MP, not instead of (just in case I didn't make that clear







)

I saw your reply last Monday regarding your Doxa, I think it was a good choice to hang on to it... sad though I was.

Once again thanks for your input


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

So - if I might press the point a little - are the watches in question the real item (as described) - has anyone any first hand experience of that site and it's products / sales?

If they are genuine i.e. made for MOD contracts, they would seem to be very good value as a beater type quartz watch.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Think the fact you are asking the question means you already know the answer. No makers name, says 300m on the dial but water resistant in the description. Personnally i think it is tat. They've put together some army/navy titles and thrown in the word seamaster just for good measure. The crown does not look screw down yet its meant to be 300m. Need I go on









Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

jungun said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for those wise words. I was looking at the eBay watches as an addition to the O&W MP, not instead of (just in case I didn't make that clear
> 
> ...


----------



## arwood (Aug 1, 2007)

I am fairly new to the forum like you, and joined for advice and to admire other peoples watches! I have already got a few watches from before I joined, but one of my recent buys was one of the watches you are asking about. As a novice I am also none the wiser about them with reguards to their authenticity as a military issue watch, but I can say I am extremely happy with mine







Especially as I picked mine up for Â£19.50 including postage, and when you think a nato strap will cost upwards of Â£9 including postage, that seems like awful lot of watch for under Â£20 to me! I am now on the verge of buying a metal finish one, instead of black, to match. I would say that Â£25 including postage is a bargain, even if it isnt true military issue jobbies


----------



## arwood (Aug 1, 2007)

didnt see one of the replies, but just to say it is screw down crown.


----------



## arwood (Aug 1, 2007)

buy for the looks and how cheap it is 

if it breaks throw it away, tell everyone else not to buy one, and buy something else to replace it. lets face it you wouldnt have lost much, just Â£25


----------



## arwood (Aug 1, 2007)

better pic. (slightly)


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

arwood said:


> I am fairly new to the forum like you, and joined for advice and to admire other peoples watches! I have already got a few watches from before I joined, but one of my recent buys was one of the watches you are asking about. As a novice I am also none the wiser about them with reguards to their authenticity as a military issue watch, but I can say I am extremely happy with mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair points and well made - I stand corrected about the crown. as you say for the money that you paid you are getting a watch that you are happy with so there is no argument, it is worth it.

The original question asked was are they real MOD. I still say they won't be. I just don't agree with the way these are put across as if they're the real thing. At the end of the day you pay your money and make your choice. Its only right though that your choice should not have been misled.

Jungun - Enjoy your O&W when you get it.

Alasdair


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Arwood, the ebay listing says "The back of the case bears various military markings".

What markings are on yours?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

jungun said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for those wise words. I was looking at the eBay watches as an addition to the O&W MP, not instead of (just in case I didn't make that clear
> 
> ...


If you need to chat futher get me on [email protected] ---- Tony


----------



## arwood (Aug 1, 2007)

agree, dont think they are real mod, but could be military issue for another country?

like i said, get one for Â£25 and it is worth it, the strap is worth Â£9, not worth much more just incase it isnt legit


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Robert said:


> Arwood, the ebay listing says "The back of the case bears various military markings".
> 
> What markings are on yours?


could be "A" FOR army







,there not bad value mate


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

arwood said:


> agree, dont think they are real mod, but could be military issue for another country?


Don't think so for a moment.

One last thing - open it up and let me know what country the movement is from.
















Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, things move on at a pace here









I have enjoyed all the banter and it's good to read the experinces of one who has bought from the watch site -

Any chance of a photo of the back of that watch, showing the markings etc?

Thanks.


----------



## arwood (Aug 1, 2007)

Cant be bothered with the camera at the mo.

Hadnt looked at the back till now as didnt really care for a Â£25 watch.

Stainless Steel back, metal finish not black, but obviously knew that!

It says 'SWISS MOVT' in bid letters. 'Professional waterprotected 30ATM/990 FT' in small letters. Has the same logo it has on the dial, and 'SM8016'.

Didnt want to open it at first, but thought what the hell, it cost me Â£25

It is bollocks, opened the back and has a japan movement, but didnt expect anything else.

Still gonna buy a metal finish one as I think they are worth Â£25 of anyones money if you like the look of them and arent worried about them bieng 300m water resistant, although they might be! Like I said buy for the looks and how cheap they are


----------

